
Twitch is currently playing the stock market with one man’s $50,000 - aaronbrethorst
https://www.polygon.com/2017/5/30/15714850/twitch-plays-stock-market
======
isubkhankulov
I assume once Robinhood's compliance team finds out about this, his account
will get shutdown, or maybe he'll be asked to collect KYC information for all
the people trading on his account.

Maybe it helps that users vote instead of directly invest.

------
pawadu
This is actually very cool.

Any idea how much he can make from the twitch stream? Given that he is putting
down 50K (25K really) on the project...

